# Thought I Had it Zippered but Maybe Not -- Advice?



## beagle72 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi,

Advance thanks to those who've already answered some of my questions. I need to take a new look at how I'm approaching this Zipper thing, cause something is going awry somewhere.

Background: Bought a barebones DSR7000, added virgin 250gig HD. After following the procedure below, the system has appeared to work for awhile, but eventually I would lose the ability to login via telnet or web. Seems the hacked kernel isn't sticking or something. Also having other problems with TWP modules giving internal server errors on searches and what's on.

I used the minimal 6.2 image available on the net (renamed to 000001 on the zipper tools cd), rather than the DSR7000-specific $20 PTV image. Is this bad? I read on "the other forum" that this should be ok, but perhaps I misunderstood.

I want to *never* initiate a phone call, not even during initial setup. 

I followed the steps outlined in the Zipper docs. Copied the 3.1.5 kernel image from the $5 PTV boot CD, to my zipper CD. The Zipper docs state that the image on the PTV CD is named VMLINUX_.GZ, but when I extract that ISO, the image is actually named vmlinux.px.gz.

Following the Zipper docs, I allow Zipper to install the 6.2 image; reboot and run zipper.sh on the hd; return hd to Tivo.

Boot Tivo, go through guided setup. Do nothing about the phone call. Test Live TV -- OK. Test recording -- OK.

Now I try to telnet into Tivo to run tweak.sh (Step M); note, Tivo is not at IP address I specified when running zipper.sh. It has apparently received an IP via DHCP (FA120 adapter) -- I find it with a subnet scan of my LAN.

Telnet into Tivo, run tweak.sh, install various hacks. Reboot.

Upon reboot, Tivo now accessible via static IP address assigned in zipper.sh step.

As I said, after this procedure the Tivo appears to work ok for a while, but eventually starts to stop working right. I reboot and then can't access it anymore on the network (IP still responds to ping, but no telnet/web -- kernel wiped hacks?).

Sorry to go on so long. What I am confused about:

Should I install the 6.2 image -- put the HD back in the Tivo and go through guided setup -- and THEN pull the HD and run zipper on it? Or can I install fresh 6.2 image and zipper in one step?

Am I planting a landmine by never initiating a phone call? Does anyone know if the old ,#401 trick works to satisfy the initial phone call requirement?

Since this is a new system, I don't mind redoing this process over and over -- I have no recordings or season passes to lose or restore. I just want to identify which part of my process is leading to a not-fully-hacked hacked Tivo.

thanks,
beagle


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if your kernel was not hacked properly, telnet and any network access would cease to function after 1 reboot.
The hacks get wiped out immediately if kernel hack isn't successful.
I suspect something is going on with your network rather than the TiVo itself.
Any Firewalls running? or VPN?


----------

